# This will be my last move…..where will your last move take you.



## MickaC

After a great deal of thought and research…..
My next and last move will take me to 55 plus community complex….in Brandon, Manitoba…..1 hour drive from here.

Victoria Landing Retirement Residence.
https://www.allseniorscare.com

There residents their as young as 56…..there residents there that spend their summer months at Victoria Landing, and go south for the winter.
I will have a one bedroom suite, with walk out patio or balcony.

It is a age in place community, as you age, there is the appropriate care, still include in your rent…..so therefore you wouldn’t have to move.

Pets are very welcome, they are family…..there are now……birds, rabbits, fish, dogs , cats.

It is all inclusive, except if you wish to connect high speed internet, you pay for that……basic tv cable is included, but if you want more channels, you pay for them.

And it DOES NOT SMELL LIKE A CARE HOME OR HOSPITAL…..Thank god……that would turn me off……and the suites and hallways are sound proof…..can hear anything from in the suite or out of the suite in the hallway.

I will list my house early spring 2023…..and go from there.

Had a tour June 23…..was pleased with all.


----------



## MarciKS

Sounds lovely. Is it pretty costly per month?


----------



## dseag2

Looks wonderful.  My mother had a 1 bedroom apartment in an assisted living community that included a variety of ages, and she loved living there.  This was not only because of the sense of community, but because of the attention she received.  I used to have lunch with her and her friends on Saturdays.  They were so supportive of one another.

At the present time, I am planning on living in our home until I am no longer able to.  I don't rule anything out these days, because I live in the US and... need I say more?  We could very well move to another country.  Nothing is certain.

Best of luck to you when you make your move!


----------



## RadishRose

MickaC said:


> After a great deal of thought and research…..
> My next and last move will take me to 55 plus community complex….in Brandon, Manitoba…..1 hour drive from here.
> 
> Victoria Landing Retirement Residence.
> https://www.allseniorscare.com
> 
> There residents their as young as 56…..there residents there that spend their summer months at Victoria Landing, and go south for the winter.
> I will have a one bedroom suite, with walk out patio or balcony.
> 
> It is a age in place community, as you age, there is the appropriate care, still include in your rent…..so therefore you wouldn’t have to move.
> 
> Pets are very welcome, they are family…..there are now……birds, rabbits, fish, dogs , cats.
> 
> It is all inclusive, except if you wish to connect high speed internet, you pay for that……basic tv cable is included, but if you want more channels, you pay for them.
> 
> And it DOES NOT SMELL LIKE A CARE HOME OR HOSPITAL…..Thank god……that would turn me off……and the suites and hallways are sound proof…..can hear anything from in the suite or out of the suite in the hallway.
> 
> I will list my house early spring 2023…..and go from there.
> 
> Had a tour June 23…..was pleased with all.


It looks very nice, Micka. I would feel free and cared for in that community! I hope the move goes well for you


----------



## win231

Since I hate moving, I'm hoping my last move will be here:


----------



## Patricia

MickaC said:


> After a great deal of thought and research…..
> My next and last move will take me to 55 plus community complex….in Brandon, Manitoba…..1 hour drive from here.
> 
> Victoria Landing Retirement Residence.
> https://www.allseniorscare.com
> 
> There residents their as young as 56…..there residents there that spend their summer months at Victoria Landing, and go south for the winter.
> I will have a one bedroom suite, with walk out patio or balcony.
> 
> It is a age in place community, as you age, there is the appropriate care, still include in your rent…..so therefore you wouldn’t have to move.
> 
> Pets are very welcome, they are family…..there are now……birds, rabbits, fish, dogs , cats.
> 
> It is all inclusive, except if you wish to connect high speed internet, you pay for that……basic tv cable is included, but if you want more channels, you pay for them.
> 
> And it DOES NOT SMELL LIKE A CARE HOME OR HOSPITAL…..Thank god……that would turn me off……and the suites and hallways are sound proof…..can hear anything from in the suite or out of the suite in the hallway.
> 
> I will list my house early spring 2023…..and go from there.
> 
> Had a tour June 23…..was pleased with all.


That's the solution, birds, cats, fish, dogs, rabbits so the place won't smell like a hospital. In earlier days, I always had a pet. Now, due to sinus, there is so much I must avoid. Air fresheners in hotels, or sometimes cars, seems enough to put me in distress at this time. Although assisted living has strong points, group living appeared scary during Covid. Most likely, progress has been made for working through those type of worries. If you live alone, having others around should feel comforting, as well as all of the other benefits you listed.


----------



## Jules

Looks good.  Best of all, no more dealing umpteen feet of snow.


----------



## katlupe

Jules said:


> Looks good.  Best of all, no more dealing umpteen feet of snow.


My first thought!


----------



## officerripley

MarciKS said:


> Sounds lovely. Is it pretty costly per month?


Around here, seniors or independent living (which sounds like what MickaC is talking about) is about $3,000/month, assisted living is about $4,500-$5000/month, and skilled nursing facilities are about anywhere from $6,000-$12,000/month.


----------



## katlupe

It looks very nice! A new adventure to look forward to!


----------



## hollydolly

Looks Very nice... when will you be moving ?...


----------



## Kika

It looks very, very nice.  And lots of people around to socialize if you want.


----------



## Ronni

We plan to age in place here. There are no stairs, just a step up into the kitchen and master bedroom, and a step down into the laundry room (resulting from a couple of additions onto this 50’s ranch house before we moved in. Those steps can be easily ramped should there be a need. Entrance from the driveway into the house is flat.


----------



## PamfromTx

It sounds like a perfect move.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## bowmore

We thought we would age in place in a +55 mobile home park. Well, life is funny, because we saw new apartments at the beach and went to take a look,
We are now in a beautiful apartment overlooking the beach. It has an elevator (no stairs) and many other amenities. My wife has decorated the place beautifully, and many of the residents are much younger than us, and there is always some activity. I went back to our old place, and the park felt like a ghost town.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I think it’s great that you are thinking ahead and planning your future.

I hope that you will keep us up to date as you prepare for your move and get settled in your new home. We can all benefit from your real life experience.


----------



## Paco Dennis

It sounds like it will be very nice to be living there. You can make friends and feel part of a community, plus you have health care providers which is great.


----------



## JustBonee

@MickaC .. I hope you will  enjoy your  new life at the  55+ community,   as much as I enjoy mine. 
Sounds like a good situation.  

I find it to be a wonderful lifestyle,   w/o the worries of home ownership that I had before my move.


----------



## Geezer Garage

One never really knows, but planning on ending my days right here. I will be building a one bedroom apartment in part of what was my old shop on the first level of the house, in the event I can no longer get up and down the stairs. Eventually will find someone to provide live in care, should I live long enough to require it. Seems like it should be a good fit for you, and hope you really enjoy it.


----------



## MickaC

win231 said:


> Since I hate moving, I'm hoping my last move will be here:
> View attachment 227597


I guess technically this will be my very last move as well……it will take a lot more preparing…..there’s only so much I can take with me considering such a small space.


----------



## MickaC

officerripley said:


> Around here, seniors or independent living (which sounds like what MickaC is talking about) is about $3,000/month, assisted living is about $4,500-$5000/month, and skilled nursing facilities are about anywhere from $6,000-$12,000/month.


You’re right…..rates are high…..depending on the facility…..takes a lot of researching.
I will be paying a monthly rate of $ 3094.00 per month. As I age and possibly need care or assistance, the rate remains the same. Being named “Age in Place “
There is rate increase possible per year due to inflation, of 1.75% to 2.25%. Is reviewed every October.
I did the math…..I think I get a lot with what I’ll be paying.


----------



## MickaC

Aunt Bea said:


> I think it’s great that you are thinking ahead and planning your future.
> 
> I hope that you will keep us up to date as you prepare for your move and get settled in your new home. We can all benefit from your real life experience.


Thanks Aunt Bea……..you won’t be getting rid of me that easy, this home, SF, I will be staying forever, until I get kicked out..


----------



## Buckeye

Every time I move I say "this is the last time I will ever move" but then I end up moving again.  I'm now in Florida, in a very nice 55+ gated community, but it isn't really suitable for anyone needing any daily help.  When I get to that point, I dunno what I will do.


----------



## Alligatorob

My choice was Shell Point, a retirement place on the water with boat slips.  What else could a person want?

Well... my wife wanted to move to Utah, so we did that instead.

My next move will probably be to the crematorium...


----------



## Pappy

As long as it isn’t a nursing home. I’m completely satisfied to finish up here Palm Bay Colony. Next step, crematorium and someone’s mantel.


----------



## MickaC

All your opinions, comments, and support means the world to me. .


----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> As long as it isn’t a nursing home. I’m completely satisfied to finish up here Palm Bay Colony. Next step, crematorium and someone’s mantel.


I will not have to worry about a so called nursing home…..some are totally degrading…..and the one here in town is one of them….my mom was in the one here for almost 5 years…..how devastating…..NOT ME !!!!


----------



## Pink Biz

Sounds and looks wonderful. Best of luck to you with your new adventure!


----------



## Jules

If I live longer than my husband, I’ll move back to Ontario.  My daughters are there.  At that point I’ll look for a place similar to Micka’s.  I don’t want to be in the area they’re in, I absolutely hate it.


----------



## Remy

It sounds like you are very happy to move there. That's great. These places are not cheap in the U.S.. I like what you mention about sound proofing and pets welcome of coarse. In the U.S., it seems everything is just built for max profit, not max livibility or care for those that will inhabit the places.

My last move, I hope, is a mobile park. If I can ever find a decent place.


----------



## Kaila

@MickaC 
I just found this thread, and I read your first post in it, so far.
That sounds like a careful and great decision! 
Thank you for telling us about it.  I need to nap, but will read more of the thread posts, later, for sure.


----------



## Marie5656

*Well, until my life circumstances require my move to an assisted living center or nursing home, this is it for me. It is a senior apartment building, and it is perfect for me.*


----------



## officerripley

MickaC said:


> You’re right…..rates are high…..depending on the facility…..takes a lot of researching.
> I will be paying a monthly rate of $ 3094.00 per month. As I age and possibly need care or assistance, the rate remains the same. Being named “Age in Place “
> There is rate increase possible per year due to inflation, of 1.75% to 2.25%. Is reviewed every October.
> I did the math…..I think I get a lot with what I’ll be paying.


Compared to here, that's reasonable; it's about $3,000 here for places that don't even offer the age-in-place option so if you get to where you need assisted living or skilled nursing, you're on your own to find a place and then get your name on a waiting list. For the senior places that do offer the age-in-place or graduated care, it's about $4000 or $5000


----------



## SeniorBen

I hope to stay in my current house for at least another ten years or until I can no longer work in my shop or get around. After that, I'm not sure. I don't want to live out my final days in a retirement community. Maybe a condo downtown or something.


----------



## officerripley

People feel differently about what's best for them, but one thing everyone seems to agree on is stay out of skilled nursing as long as you can.


----------



## jalou65

bowmore said:


> We thought we would age in place in a +55 mobile home park. Well, life is funny, because we saw new apartments at the beach and went to take a look,
> We are now in a beautiful apartment overlooking the beach. It has an elevator (no stairs) and many other amenities. My wife has decorated the place beautifully, and many of the residents are much younger than us, and there is always some activity. I went back to our old place, and the park felt like a ghost town.
> 
> View attachment 227649



That looks wonderful!


----------



## HarryHawk

We are moving to a CCRC in Holland Michigan, by the shore of Lake Michigan into our own, stand alone home.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Sounds *wonderful *Micka! Best of blessings in your new digs.


----------



## Pinky

Wishing you all the best of everything, Micka. It sounds like a really nice place to live, and the best part is, you can have pets   I know you will make some good friends there too. At last, no more snow to clear away!


----------



## StarSong

Patricia said:


> Although assisted living has strong points, group living appeared scary during Covid.


Agree completely.  

DH & I will probably remain in this house unless or until we can't do so anymore, or if one of us passes.


----------



## Ruthanne

Very nice and sensible housing for aging!  Wish I had that!Best of luck to you with selling the house and moving.


----------



## officerripley

Ruthanne said:


> Very nice and sensible housing for aging!  Wish I had that!Best of luck to you with selling the house and moving.


Same here.


----------



## Tish

@MickaC that's wonderful, the place looks awesome.
As for me, where I am now is my last move.


----------



## MickaC

Ruthanne said:


> Very nice and sensible housing for aging!  Wish I had that!Best of luck to you with selling the house and moving.


I could get a 2 bedroom and you can have one. .


----------



## Ruthanne

MickaC said:


> I could get a 2 bedroom and you can have one. .


That would be so cool!!


----------



## MickaC

I’m feeling a BIG HAPPY from all the nice comments and support from all of you
Also, happy with the sharing with what your future plans may be.

I think I mentioned before……or did I…..maybe not ?
My plan is to list the house come early spring, 2023.
I know maybe some would ask…..why starting to clear out now…..I’m a planner…..I have to plan and do step by step, schedule, etc.
I’ve never been one to do things by the seat of my pants.
To be very honest, I didn’t think things would sell as fast as they did.
As far as furniture…..I only have my dining table left to sell, but I need that for a while yet.
My huge living room set is sold, will be picked up in a couple weeks or so……I will then bring up the 2 futon couches from downstairs, I will take them with me…..or maybe just one.

The odd type of things to sell are about a million storage containers…..why so many…..on the farm, when we went out of pigs, there were no longer any warm places for the outside cats…..so they left…..therefore we gained a huge mouse problem…..had to store so much in containers, stuff in upstair closets, downstairs stuff…..how maddening that was.
The other odd thing is my big collection of solar lights…..that will take some thinking.
I wanted to finish any undone things outside, a little painting, replacing the two small entry doors in the garage.
Inside this winter….giving all the closet doors a fresh coat of paint, white…..and do touch ups on the walls.
And do more sorting…..sell, donate, give away, garbage.
So, hopefully, when the house sells, I won’t be running around, trying to do this stuff, last minute.

OH, almost forgot……SPEND ONE MORE WINTER SHOVELLING SNOW !!!!


----------



## Jules

Have you thought of having a garage sale for all the little stuff right now?


----------



## MickaC

Jules said:


> Have you thought of having a garage sale for all the little stuff right now?


To be honest Jules…..I hate garage and yard sales….I don’t go to them…..I don’t have them.
I really don’t have a lot of little stuff, other than my precious bird figurines and other treasures that are in my curio cabinet, and I’m taking it and them with me.
My china, crystal, flatware and other things…..I had packed up years ago, because I didn’t use them anymore, the entertaining thing came to a very slow pace to none.
They’re at my X’s for future inheritance.
This posting on selling groups on Facebook has been working very well…..much to my surprise,


----------



## MickaC

There’s a humorous question for a lady resident at Victoria Landing, the place described in this thread….
She’s 103…….she’s been there for a great many years.
Funny comment is.     “ Did you ever think you would out live your money? “.


----------



## MickaC

I will admit, I’m very selfish……I could live in my house till can’t anymore, and keeping up repairs, maintenance, etc.
Then go to a place I don’t want to be.
With my future living at Victoria Landing….I’m going to enjoy many things, while I may not still living here.
There will be 3 very unhappy persons, after my passing, and seeing their expectations of what they thought  they would get….will have changed……my X’s 3 kids, whom never treated me with any kind of respect, from day one.
So, I’m going the selfish route, and enjoy my future years……instead of setting them up to have life of lessure on me.
I hate the kind of scavengers, vultures, that show up when a person passes, but never gave any concern when that person was living.

So……in a nut shell, I think i’ve made the right choice for me.
I will have so much access to so many things……free like a bird with my fur babies…..almost would call this a stress free retirement life.

WOW……I’ve gotten to be quite a chatter box since my break away..


----------



## mrstime

My next move will be to an old folks home, or the crematorium.


----------



## officerripley

mrstime said:


> My next move will be to an old folks home, or the crematorium.


Same here, unfortunately.


----------



## Lee

I just came across this and think it's great that you are taking the time to research and plan the next and last move. The place looks so homey and comfortable. Are meals included in the plan?


----------



## MickaC

Lee said:


> I just came across this and think it's great that you are taking the time to research and plan the next and last move. The place looks so homey and comfortable. Are meals included in the plan?


Yes, meals are included….as are transportation, anywhere in the city, towel and bedding laundry weekly, you are responsible for your own personal laundry, laundry rooms on every floor, machines are free to use, weekly light housekeeping, clean and sanitize bathroom weekly, clean windows, community kitchen, gym,spa, bistro, weekly happy hour, pool and game room, common areas, library, workshops complete with all the tools needed for projects, private dining room if you have visiters, you have a choice to dine there instead of the big dining, craft rooms, small theatre, hair salon, barber, tv room, 24 hour security, 3 security checks daily, have our own mail box’s in the building. 24/7 nursing, daily wellness checks……..free as a bird……use security code entering and leaving, sign out when leaving, sign in upon return. There are guest suites available for your family or visiting friends.
You have either a walk out patio or balcony.
NO NO NO NO NO NO SNOW SHOVELING.
,


----------



## dseag2

@MickaC my mother first lived in a 55+ community, then when the time was right she moved into an assisted living community.  She loved the attention and social atmosphere and said it was the best time of her life.  I hope this move proves to be the best time of your life as well!


----------



## MickaC

dseag2 said:


> @MickaC my mother first lived in a 55+ community, then when the time was right she moved into an assisted living community.  She loved the attention and social atmosphere and said it was the best time of her life.  I hope this move proves to be the best time of your life as well!


I’m very much looking forward to this move…..the people that work in this community are sooooooooo nice.
One avantage to this community is a “ Age in Place “ No moving required. As time goes on, and need help, it’s right there for residents.
Thank you for sharing about you mom and how happy she is……..and Thank you for your kind words and encouragement.


----------



## dobielvr

@MickaC 
Sounds like a wonderful place w/lots of amenities to keep you happy and safe.
What more could you ask for!!


----------



## Beezer

I'm getting my burial plot to the left of my mother-in-law's resting place.

And my tombstone will read...

"I'm With Stupid------->"


----------



## Jules

@MickaC  Those facilities are impressive.  I think that‘s the most well-rounded description I’ve heard about.  I‘d be sticking the For Sale sign in my yard next week.


----------



## officerripley

Sounds like a wonderful place, Micka; I wish places like that were affordable for more people.


----------



## MickaC

officerripley said:


> Sounds like a wonderful place, Micka; I wish places like that were affordable for more people.


Honestly, I wish that two, there are living care benefits available to those with lower income……I don’t know what is required concerning qualifications…..like anything else to do with government…..a lot of paperwork, and waiting, sadly.


----------



## Em in Ohio

My hope is to age and to die in place, preferably outside in my own back yard on a warm, calm day.  The communities described by @MickaC sound great, but just not for me.  Already, I require help with plowing, shoveling, and yard tasks.  But so far, those expenses are manageable.  I could not afford those other facilities regardless.  As for the ones that I could afford, I wouldn't house my dog there.


----------



## MickaC

Em in Ohio said:


> My hope is to age and to die in place, preferably outside in my own back yard on a warm, calm day.  The communities described by @MickaC sound great, but just not for me.  Already, I require help with plowing, shoveling, and yard tasks.  But so far, those expenses are manageable.  I could not afford those other facilities regardless.  As for the ones that I could afford, I wouldn't house my dog there.


I’m Happy for you, for the decision you’ve made for yourself…..everyone’s insight, wants and needs are different…..a person should do what’s right  and comfortable for them..


----------



## IKE

We have been in this house right at 40 years and have no intentions of moving so I imagine my next / last move will be to a VA nursing home.

There are a total of eight VA nursing homes in Okla. with one being here on the outskirts of town and with me being a VN vet with agent orange complications and rated as 70% disabled by the VA it shouldn't be that difficult to get me in one of the eight depending on available space.

https://oklahoma.gov/veterans/veterans-centers.html

Here's the facility in town.


----------



## MickaC

One thing that’s come to mind in my move is……
My wardrobe, dressing attire will change somewhat.
No need for my supply of grubby grubs that I wear outside working, and doing big cleaning inside….wow….that will be different.
I’ve had outside working clothes most of my life.

Also…..on the farm and here, I would sit on the deck, or patio in the mornings for first coffee….NOT IN WINTER….and later evening in my nitty…..will have to make some house coats and or some caftans…..used to wear those a lot.

As far as my strapless sun dresses….will make some little boleros or capes to go over the shoulders to be more presentable while dining and at functions…..must learn to dress like a proper adult. .
House dresses I will still wear…..guess I got this house dress term from old school…..I really hate wearing pants, make some long tops to go with my leggings.

Will not need as many heavy warm jackets, mitts and headwear for out side……because……I will NOT be shovelling snow.

Type of footwear will change some.

Think I have this clothing thing change accomplished.

Don’t I think of the silliest things..


----------



## Colleen

mrstime said:


> My next move will be to an old folks home, or the crematorium.


Me, too. If something happens to hubby before me, I'll have to sell the house but I'm at a loss as to where I'll go. I certainly can't afford $3000/month for an apartment and condo's are out of reach, too. No family around so I'm not sure. Scary thought


----------



## officerripley

MickaC said:


> Don’t I think of the silliest things..


Not silly at all!


----------



## officerripley

Colleen said:


> Me, too. If something happens to hubby before me, I'll have to sell the house but I'm at a loss as to where I'll go. I certainly can't afford $3000/month for an apartment and condo's are out of reach, too. No family around so I'm not sure. Scary thought


I'm in the same boat you're in. There are only 4 seniors/low income apartment places around here; all 4 are nice and one is in the greatest neighborhood, not fancy but all kinds of stores & services within walking distance, a neighborhood I love and keep trying to convince Huzz to move to, not the seniors apartments but a nice, older home but he says he's only leaving this house feet-first. Unfortunately I keep hearing how long the waiting lists are for those kinds of apartments, they're saying 3 or 4 years now.


----------



## MickaC

officerripley said:


> I'm in the same boat you're in. There are only 4 seniors/low income apartment places around here; all 4 are nice and one is in the greatest neighborhood, not fancy but all kinds of stores & services within walking distance, a neighborhood I love and keep trying to convince Huzz to move to, not the seniors apartments but a nice, older home but he says he's only leaving this house feet-first. Unfortunately I keep hearing how long the waiting lists are for those kinds of apartments, they're saying 3 or 4 years now.


The waiting list are very disheartening….those who need to have a living change, have to wait, and wait, and wait.
Then those who want the change are waiting even longer.
There are waiting lists here as well….depending on what you’re looking for.

I expressed my concern about…..when my house has sold…..how good is the timing to move to my suite. Don’t want to move twice, or live in a hotel, or be homeless.
I was assured I will have my place when I need it. They make it a point to have some empty suites available.
I did pay a small deposit fee of $200.00, which is refundable if things don’t go as planned, or taken off the first month’s rent.


----------



## timoc

MickaC said:


> WOW……I’ve gotten to be quite a chatter box since my break away..


It's allowed Micka, exitement does that to us all, enjoy it, and good luck in your new abode.


----------



## AnnieA

Congratulations!  Sounds wonderful.   As for my next move, I hope to relocate to the Ozarks within the next five years.


----------



## MickaC

AnnieA said:


> Congratulations!  Sounds wonderful.   As for my next move, I hope to relocate to the Ozarks within the next five years.


AWESOME.


----------



## helenbacque

Crematorium for me too, I hope.


----------



## Teacher Terry

I helped my friend move into such a facility in January. No waiting lists locally because you have to show you have sufficient monthly income and significant savings. He paid 3100 for a one bedroom apartment. Recently his needs increased due to Parkinson’s disease so he is paying 6k for a studio. The prices go up to 8k/month depending on your needs. The government never helps so it’s probably why there’s no waiting. It’s perfect for him and very nice.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I'm expecting it to be in the cemetery plot I purchased.  I've owned and lived in this unit for 51 years. I will never find a comparable apartment for the ridiculously low amount I pay here, so I never *plan *to move but one never knows where life will take you.


----------



## Jules

Teacher Terry said:


> I helped my friend move into such a facility in January. No waiting lists locally because you have to show you have sufficient monthly income and significant savings. He paid 3100 for a one bedroom apartment. Recently his needs increased due to Parkinson’s disease so he is paying *6k for a studio. The prices go up to 8k/month *depending on your needs. The government never helps so it’s probably why there’s no waiting. It’s perfect for him and very nice.


Wow.  That’s $72K for a studio.  At $8K, that’s basically $100K a year.  That’s a lot of money to have saved up.


----------



## Teacher Terry

You don’t need the full amount saved as he has money coming in monthly also as do most retirees. Still it’s very expensive and I couldn’t afford it.


----------



## MickaC

Teacher Terry said:


> I helped my friend move into such a facility in January. No waiting lists locally because you have to show you have sufficient monthly income and significant savings. He paid 3100 for a one bedroom apartment. Recently his needs increased due to Parkinson’s disease so he is paying 6k for a studio. The prices go up to 8k/month depending on your needs. The government never helps so it’s probably why there’s no waiting. It’s perfect for him and very nice.


In my search for this type of living, I was never asked for proof of equity.
If and when my needs increase there is no rate increase…..the only rate increase is viewed every October, possible, 1.75% to 2.25%,which is due to inflation.
Sorry about your friends health issues.


----------



## MickaC

I was window shopping on line for a small dinning table for my future suite…..I found some nice small round pedestal ones with what looks like sturdy bases……no wobbles.
My dining table is too large.
This table is the only piece of furniture I need to buy.
Have a floor plan with measurements of the suite……so what I have left should fit nicely without crowding.


----------



## officerripley

Teacher Terry said:


> money coming in monthly also as do most retirees


Unfortunately, there are a lot of retirees--I know some personally--for whom the only money coming in monthly is social security. And I know a few--some widows, who because they never worked outside the home, don't even have social security coming in. There are more people like that than people realize.


----------



## MickaC

officerripley said:


> Unfortunately, there are a lot of retirees--I know some personally--for whom the only money coming in monthly is social security. And I know a few--some widows, who because they never worked outside the home, don't even have social security coming in. There are more people like that than people realize.


I agree with you, whole heartedly.
I’m so thankful I paid into CP, saved , invested, selling the farm definitely helped with retirement.
Please don’t take me the wrong way, I’m not boasting, just was in the position to make choices.
I live within my means.
We too have seniors on very limited living income. I do feel so deeply for them, with the cost of living increases so high, it’s a tough go for them. And after working so hard in their lives and the reward of retirement is not of their wishes and or what they were hoping for. Wish the world was kinder to those.


----------



## Teacher Terry

officerripley said:


> Unfortunately, there are a lot of retirees--I know some personally--for whom the only money coming in monthly is social security. And I know a few--some widows, who because they never worked outside the home, don't even have social security coming in. There are more people like that than people realize.


I am well aware as I spent my career in human services. Teaching was my retirement job. Women that are married can collect half of their husband’s SS as can women that are divorced and were married 10 years. Then there’s SSI for poor people.

 My friend had to show proof of his savings to move in. I am guessing he will have yearly increases.  Despite taking excellent care of himself he has a big list of health issues that are all serious. I feel bad for him as he is a wonderful person. We worked together for the state. It’s one of the reasons I want to take a few more trips as you never know when that’s no longer possible.


----------



## officerripley

Teacher Terry said:


> Women that are married can collect half of their husband’s SS as can women that are divorced and were married 10 years. Then there’s SSI for poor people.


Half of my husband's monthly SS would be $97.50. When my poor late mother-in-law was turned down for SSI, she had to get an attorney who told her that in this state, all applications for SSI are automatically denied; they figure that anybody who really deserves it will get an attorney and sue for it. I heard that from another attorney (estate) as well. Luckily, the atty. helped her to get the SSI; her husband had never gotten SS--only worked jobs where he was paid under the table--so the SSI and $$ from 2 of her kids was the only thing she had coming in.


----------



## MickaC

Sorry in advance……for this somewhat rude post.

There will be someone, my X, that will have a whole lot of time on his hands, once I move.
At least once a day, sometimes more……he slowly cruises up one of my side streets, then my front street, then my other side street.
There’s a clear view of my place from all these streets……and if he doesn’t see enough, he will cruise the back lane behind my place.

What will he do with al his extra time, not wearing out my streets..


----------



## MickaC

Just a note of other benefits, in my future home…….
There is a community kitchen for residents to use as you wish, bake, cook, to your Hearts content.
If you have family or friends visiting……and you want to spend time in the kitchen, to makes things, residents are always welcome to do so.
Wellness visits and checks are readily available, on site 24/7 whether it be physical support,  spiritual support, or for mental support.

If a person doesn’t feel up to eating in the dining room. Room service is available to you…..no extra cost.
Yes I will be the new kid on the block…….yes, I’m sure some will have their own little groups.
Which is no different than here in town, or anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## officerripley

MickaC said:


> Just a note of other benefits, in my future home…….
> There is a community kitchen for residents to use as you wish, bake, cook, to your Hearts content.
> If you have family or friends visiting……and you want to spend time in the kitchen, to makes things, residents are always welcome to do so.
> Wellness visits and checks are readily available, on site 24/7 whether it be physical support,  spiritual support, or for mental support.
> 
> If a person doesn’t feel up to eating in the dining room. Room service is available to you…..no extra cost.
> Yes I will be the new kid on the block…….yes, I’m sure some will have their own little groups.
> Which is no different than here in town, or anywhere else for that matter.


Sounds really wonderful, wish I could afford something like that, oh well my huzz wouldn’t move somewhere like that even if we could, a place like that would be h*ll to him.


----------



## Gary O'

where will your last move take you​
If my lady passes before me, I'm selling this place and moving back to the cabin

No communities or homes for me

If I get too decrepit, I'll find an old shack on the Oregon coast and make my way to the local watering hole...'til I can't...

Then just lie there in my shack, in my filth, smelling the sea air....'til I can't 
(I won't be breathing)


----------



## Blessed

Gary O' said:


> where will your last move take you​
> If my lady passes before me, I'm selling this place and moving back to the cabin
> 
> No communities or homes for me
> 
> If I get too decrepit, I'll find an old shack on the Oregon coast and make my way to the local watering hole...'til I can't...
> 
> Then just lie there in my shack, in my filth, smelling the sea air....'til I can't
> (I won't be breathing)


What if you pass before your lady, are things set up to take care off her. My husband was diagnosed with terminal cancer. He never once would talk to me about it.  I knew we had everything covered, taken care off but was not prepared in any way to be without him. It was never about money, it was about being without him.  Do you have children that will look after her and help cope in a life without you.  That is what she will need. A soft place to fall, to know she is not alone in the world.


----------



## Gary O'

Blessed said:


> What if you pass before your lady, are things set up to take care off her. My husband was diagnosed with terminal cancer. He never once would talk to me about it. I knew we had everything covered, taken care off but was not prepared in any way to be without him. It was never about money, it was about being without him. Do you have children that will look after her and help cope in a life without you. That is what she will need. A soft place to fall, to know she is not alone in the world.


Yes
As 'set up' as they can be
Financially, and physically, she'll be comfy
Main reason we moved to town

Yes, we have children
and grandchildren (17 of 'em)
She's pretty well covered there too

I advised her to take another mate
She's such a wonderful woman
Hate to see that go to waste 
(she says she can't....but she will)

If we both get decrepit and linger, well, it'll be interesting...for somebody


----------



## Blessed

Gary O' said:


> Yes
> As 'set up' as they can be
> Financially, and physically, she'll be comfy
> Main reason we moved to town
> 
> Yes, we have children
> and grandchildren (17 of 'em)
> She's pretty well covered there too
> 
> I advised her to take another mate
> She's such a wonderful woman
> Hate to see that go to waste
> (she says she can't....but she will)
> 
> If we both get decrepit and linger, well, it'll be interesting...for somebody


If anything happens to you I would doubt she would take another, much like me and my husband. I know to well when we say we can't it really means we can't, we won't. That was why I asked if something happened to you, would she be okay.  Just wanted to make sure for her in case since I have lived it, my husband made sure I would not have to worry about things if he was gone.  Of course we did not think that would happen at such a young age (51) but it did. She is very lucky, like I was to have a man that thought of our well being just in case.


----------



## Gary O'

Blessed said:


> If anything happens to you I would doubt she would take another, much like me and my husband. I know to well when we say we can't it really means we can't, we won't.


Yeah, she says 'can't.....not after having the best'
(I have her pretty well conned)

My hope is that, after a season, she'll take another
She has too much to give


----------



## MickaC

My one bedroom suite is just over 500 sq ft. Full size patio doors in the living room, and a large window in the bedroom. The floor plan looks like it will be nice and comfy.


----------



## Blessed

You are going to have to trust me on this one, if something happens to you, there will not be another that will touch her heart and soul.  She will thank God everyday for you and your life together.  She will not even think that she could have that with anyone else.  You know what, that is okay, to have such  love and dedication that no one else could come close, she knows what a blesssing she was given.


----------



## Gary O'

Blessed said:


> You are going to have to trust me on this one, if something happens to you, there will not be another that will touch her heart and soul. She will thank God everyday for you and your life together. She will not even think that she could have that with anyone else. You know what, that is okay, to have such love and dedication that no one else could come close, she knows what a blesssing she was given.


Yes
We've had that
for 53 years

True, it's irreplaceable 

I surely could never find or seek another

I've thanked God every day for giving her to me
(saving myself from myself)
...and, of late, for me being able to get her a place in town
where her garden can flourish
She loves it so


----------



## squatting dog

AnnieA said:


> Congratulations!  Sounds wonderful.   As for my next move, I hope to relocate to the Ozarks within the next five years.


Got just the place in North East Arkansas. 34 acres, top of the hill, dead end private road, year round creek, deep cold fresh water spring, 2 wells..... Got cash?


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> Yes
> We've had that
> for 53 years
> 
> True, it's irreplaceable
> 
> I surely could never find or seek another
> 
> I've thanked God every day for giving her to me
> (saving myself from myself)
> ...and, of late, for me being able to get her a place in town
> where her garden can flourish
> She loves it so


@Blessed and @Gary O': 
I feel that way about DH (44 years together) and know he feels the same toward me. 

People's disrespect toward their spouses (even on this very forum) never ceases to amaze me. They don't realize that those snide remarks and scornful nicknames speak far greater volumes about who they are than about who their spouses are.

I've been asked to write six wedding ceremonies over the years. (I write them, DH performs them.)
Always included is a very close version of the prayer I composed for the very first wedding:

_Heavenly Father, we thank you for this glorious day, for the love surrounding us, and for the opportunity to witness the joy of this very special binding of two hearts.

We ask that you shower your blessings on this marriage.

Father, may these two always treat each other respectfully, speaking kindly* to* one another and *about* one another.

Help them to honor each other's likes and dislikes, thoughts and opinions, dreams, joys and fears.

May they find the courage to grow, evolve and move forward.

When storm clouds brew, please remind them of the glorious radiance of their love on this day.

Should they lose sight of the sun, help them remember that it remains ever-constant above the storm, awaiting the moment it can break through and again warm their hearts.

Finally Lord, please strengthen their marriage with resilience and laughter, bless them with long, healthy lives, and bring them great joy.

Amen_


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Should they lose sight of the sun, help them remember that it remains ever-constant above the storm, awaiting the moment it can break through and again warm their hearts.


That so reminds me of a pic I took out at the cabin

It became my favorite

I call it *'After The Storm'

*


----------



## AnnieA

squatting dog said:


> Got just the place in North East Arkansas. 34 acres, top of the hill, dead end private road, year round creek, deep cold fresh water spring, 2 wells..... Got cash?
> 
> 
> View attachment 233140 View attachment 233141



Looks great!  Why are you leaving!?


----------



## squatting dog

AnnieA said:


> Looks great!  Why are you leaving!?


Had to take care of my mom until she passed, so,  Bought a place in Florida. Don't need 2 places anymore. Was going to move back to Arkansas, but now my brother down here needs help since they found his wife has pancreatic cancer.


----------



## MickaC

News travels fast at my future home.
Word has spread that I’m a sewer, have spent years custom sewing…..customers are waiting.
Will I venture that or not…..have to do some thinking on that one.


----------



## MickaC

Me…talking about my future home again.
Another thing I’m looking forward to……celebrating holidays, occasions, etc.

Have always done the occasion thing through my adult years…..as i’m sure many of you have and still do.
In time, through changes, and change of the times, the celebrating declined.
Now it’s pretty much non existent.
There is something to be said enjoying sitting down to a table of nice special meals, with people all around the table, full of conversations.
I really miss that.

My foster daughter is on a different page with those type of things.
She does have meals for most of things…..but…..
Have never had a sit down meal with them…..her, her partner and 3 kids never sit down at a table for meals, not even Christmas.
The kids are old enough to do so, but don’t, they never sit at a table for any meal.
It’s always fill your plates go sit somewhere, usually in the living room in front of the tv……her and her partner are the same.
I don’t have them over for meals anymore because no one will sit at a table, kids never like anything but junk.
I love them to the end…..everyone has a different life style…..that’s the way the world goes around.

I will sit at a table, even for my coffee, that’s what I like. Each to their own.

There are many things I don’t do anymore just for myself…..decorating for one…..sometimes occasions are just another day for me.

I’m looking forward to the atmosphere change, activities, special things for holidays, the whole 9 yards, which I miss greatly, since my years of doing that…..I think I will be gaining enjoyment back that have somewhat been missing..


----------



## katlupe

MickaC said:


> Me…talking about my future home again.
> Another thing I’m looking forward to……celebrating holidays, occasions, etc.
> 
> Have always done the occasion thing through my adult years…..as i’m sure many of you have and still do.
> In time, through changes, and change of the times, the celebrating declined.
> Now it’s pretty much non existent.
> There is something to be said enjoying sitting down to a table of nice special meals, with people all around the table, full of conversations.
> I really miss that.
> 
> My foster daughter is on a different page with those type of things.
> She does have meals for most of things…..but…..
> Have never had a sit down meal with them…..her, her partner and 3 kids never sit down at a table for meals, not even Christmas.
> The kids are old enough to do so, but don’t, they never sit at a table for any meal.
> It’s always fill your plates go sit somewhere, usually in the living room in front of the tv……her and her partner are the same.
> I don’t have them over for meals anymore because no one will sit at a table, kids never like anything but junk.
> I love them to the end…..everyone has a different life style…..that’s the way the world goes around.
> 
> I will sit at a table, even for my coffee, that’s what I like. Each to their own.
> 
> There are many things I don’t do anymore just for myself…..decorating for one…..sometimes occasions are just another day for me.
> 
> I’m looking forward to the atmosphere change, activities, special things for holidays, the whole 9 yards, which I miss greatly, since my years of doing that…..I think I will be gaining enjoyment back that have somewhat been missing..


I did that when I first moved here too. Hadn't decorated for years at my old house so when I moved here I went overboard. It was fun. Now I decorate but not as much as that first year.

I have recently put my computer on a portable table so it is not on my dining table. Eating at the table with a place mat and table setting makes me enjoy my meal more. Instead of being glued to the computer screen eating mindlessly.


----------



## MickaC

katlupe said:


> I did that when I first moved here too. Hadn't decorated for years at my old house so when I moved here I went overboard. It was fun. Now I decorate but not as much as that first year.
> 
> I have recently put my computer on a portable table so it is not on my dining table. Eating at the table with a place mat and table setting makes me enjoy my meal more. Instead of being glued to the computer screen eating mindlessly.


You are so right….placemat, table setting, does make meals better.


----------



## mrstime

Beezer said:


> I'm getting my burial plot to the left of my mother-in-law's resting place.
> 
> And my tombstone will read...
> 
> "I'm With Stupid------->"


I don't want to be that close to my mother- in- law!


----------



## mrstime

StarSong said:


> @Blessed and @Gary O':
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Father, may these two always treat each other respectfully, speaking kindly* to* one another and *about* one another._


Except when he is pissed at me or I at him. LOL thankfully that is not often now that we are in our 65th year!


----------



## NorthernLight

I wonder. I'm in a perfectly nice 1-bedroom apartment in a Norman Rockwell town. Bo-ring. I long to travel, settle in a foreign country, or live the van life. But I don't see that happening. Health, finances, Covid era, etc.

I drove to Ontario last year (loved the drive!) with the thought of living with my sister. But the small city -- where I had previously lived off and on -- has become a traffic & parking nightmare, and she lives too far from a bus stop. So I came back to BC, albeit far from where I was before.


----------



## katlupe

NorthernLight said:


> I wonder. I'm in a perfectly nice 1-bedroom apartment in a Norman Rockwell town. Bo-ring. I long to travel, settle in a foreign country, or live the van life. But I don't see that happening. Health, finances, Covid era, etc.
> 
> I drove to Ontario last year (loved the drive!) with the thought of living with my sister. But the small city -- where I had previously lived off and on -- has become a traffic & parking nightmare, and she lives too far from a bus stop. So I came back to BC, albeit far from where I was before.


I love to watch the YouTube videos about people living in vans, campers and trucks. I could never do it myself but I get ideas from them on ways to do things in my studio apartment. And living frugally. They do see a lot of new places and seem to make friends with other van life people.


----------



## NorthernLight

I saw videos of people living in small cars too. I spent $1000 equipping my small car with blackout windows and other things. Sleeping in it was okay, but I was at a loss for what to do the other 16 hours of the day. Live and learn. I'd be willing to try again if I could afford a small van.

I'd also like to just drive south, as far as possible, e.g., Argentina. I guess there's a way to get a vehicle past the Darien Gap.

I had considered living on a boat. I imagined toodling around the BC coastline, to places inaccessible by car. So I took 2 sailing courses and really bombed. I passed both courses, which I shouldn't have. So it would have to be a motorized boat.

In my Internet dating days I visited a man who lived on a boat. He told me about difficulties I hadn't thought of. Also, he said for some things you really need 2 people.


----------



## Aprilbday12

MickaC said:


> After a great deal of thought and research…..
> My next and last move will take me to 55 plus community complex….in Brandon, Manitoba…..1 hour drive from here.
> 
> Victoria Landing Retirement Residence.
> https://www.allseniorscare.com
> 
> There residents their as young as 56…..there residents there that spend their summer months at Victoria Landing, and go south for the winter.
> I will have a one bedroom suite, with walk out patio or balcony.
> 
> It is a age in place community, as you age, there is the appropriate care, still include in your rent…..so therefore you wouldn’t have to move.
> 
> Pets are very welcome, they are family…..there are now……birds, rabbits, fish, dogs , cats.
> 
> It is all inclusive, except if you wish to connect high speed internet, you pay for that……basic tv cable is included, but if you want more channels, you pay for them.
> 
> And it DOES NOT SMELL LIKE A CARE HOME OR HOSPITAL…..Thank god……that would turn me off……and the suites and hallways are sound proof…..can hear anything from in the suite or out of the suite in the hallway.
> 
> I will list my house early spring 2023…..and go from there.
> 
> Had a tour June 23…..was pleased with all.


The woman on the cover looks like Martha Stewart although she is not. What a lovely place. Worked all my life in a degreed profession, long career,  but I can not afford to live in such a wonderful place. You will surely love it there. The pool looks inviting and the meals sound delicious, the activities well planned!


----------



## Aprilbday12

NorthernLight said:


> I saw videos of people living in small cars too. I spent $1000 equipping my small car with blackout windows and other things. Sleeping in it was okay, but I was at a loss for what to do the other 16 hours of the day. Live and learn. I'd be willing to try again if I could afford a small van.
> 
> I'd also like to just drive south, as far as possible, e.g., Argentina. I guess there's a way to get a vehicle past the Darien Gap.
> 
> I had considered living on a boat. I imagined toodling around the BC coastline, to places inaccessible by car. So I took 2 sailing courses and really bombed. I passed both courses, which I shouldn't have. So it would have to be a motorized boat.
> 
> In my Internet dating days I visited a man who lived on a boat. He told me about difficulties I hadn't thought of. Also, he said for some things you really need 2 people.


Love your mindset on this!


----------



## Aprilbday12

katlupe said:


> I love to watch the YouTube videos about people living in vans, campers and trucks. I could never do it myself but I get ideas from them on ways to do things in my studio apartment. And living frugally. They do see a lot of new places and seem to make friends with other van life people.


I am getting ready to move into a tiny studio in the city. What keeps you from going stir crazy? Any good ideas on how to make it feel more spacious? I’m thinking of an aquarium


----------



## Sassycakes

My last move will be at the crematory. I don't care what they put my ashes  in,


----------



## Aprilbday12

Pappy said:


> As long as it isn’t a nursing home. I’m completely satisfied to finish up here Palm Bay Colony. Next step, crematorium and someone’s mantel.


You are too funny! Thanks


----------



## Aprilbday12

MickaC said:


> I guess technically this will be my very last move as well……it will take a lot more preparing…..there’s only so much I can take with me considering such a small space.


Stop! I’m roaring!!!


----------



## Aprilbday12

bowmore said:


> We thought we would age in place in a +55 mobile home park. Well, life is funny, because we saw new apartments at the beach and went to take a look,
> We are now in a beautiful apartment overlooking the beach. It has an elevator (no stairs) and many other amenities. My wife has decorated the place beautifully, and many of the residents are much younger than us, and there is always some activity. I went back to our old place, and the park felt like a ghost town.
> 
> View attachment 227649


Gorgeous!


----------



## Aprilbday12

dseag2 said:


> Looks wonderful.  My mother had a 1 bedroom apartment in an assisted living community that included a variety of ages, and she loved living there.  This was not only because of the sense of community, but because of the attention she received.  I used to have lunch with her and her friends on Saturdays.  They were so supportive of one another.
> 
> At the present time, I am planning on living in our home until I am no longer able to.  I don't rule anything out these days, because I live in the US and... need I say more?  We could very well move to another country.  Nothing is certain.
> 
> Best of luck to you when you make your move!


Please say more as I live here and it’s absolutely beautiful IF you do NOT pay attention to the crap that’s put on the news. And it’s CRAP! Don’t listen and enjoy your life. Grass isn’t always greener on the other side! And if it is, give it time and it will be the same as the place you left. The world is a mess not just here. Ignore the “news” and enjoy my dear.


----------



## katlupe

Aprilbday12 said:


> I am getting ready to move into a tiny studio in the city. What keeps you from going stir crazy? Any good ideas on how to make it feel more spacious? I’m thinking of an aquarium


Keep busy. Make friends in your building if possible. I have friends popping in to just chat and I always stop and make time for them. Sometimes they need someone to listen. 

I write a blog so working on the computer is part of my day. And I like to cook so even though I am cooking for one, I like to make it good and special (plus leftovers!). My apartment is downtown in a small city and I try to get outside daily. I take a walk and often just sit in the park for a bit to get out in the sunshine.


----------



## Aprilbday12

katlupe said:


> Keep busy. Make friends in your building if possible. I have friends popping in to just chat and I always stop and make time for them. Sometimes they need someone to listen.
> 
> I write a blog so working on the computer is part of my day. And I like to cook so even though I am cooking for one, I like to make it good and special (plus leftovers!). My apartment is downtown in a small city and I try to get outside daily. I take a walk and often just sit in the park for a bit to get out in the sunshine.


May I read you blog? What is the link?


----------



## katlupe

Aprilbday12 said:


> May I read you blog? What is the link?


Of course! 
Reflections of katlupe


----------



## MickaC

katlupe said:


> Of course!
> Reflections of katlupe


WOW !!!!!!   I just checked out your blog. So interesting and amazing. Talent is on your side.


----------



## katlupe

MickaC said:


> WOW !!!!!!   I just checked out your blog. So interesting and amazing. Talent is on your side.


Thank you so much for reading it!!!!


----------



## officerripley

MickaC said:


> WOW !!!!!!   I just checked out your blog. So interesting and amazing. Talent is on your side.


I agree; thanks for posting that link, got it bookmarked!


----------



## Aprilbday12

katlupe said:


> Of course!
> Reflections of katlupe


The ice cream one is very good!!!! Wow! Love that!


----------

